# a pesar de que + subjuntivo/indicativo?



## Crescent

Buenas tardes a todos! 

Me gustaría saber por favor, si la locución a pesar de que toma el subjuntivo o el indicativo después? Lo que me está confunfiendo, es que uan vez he oído en una canción: ''_a pesar de que *dicen*_...'' entonces, aquí va con el _indicativo_. 

Pero hoy encontré una frase en el texto que estaba leyendo, que decía: ''_A pesar de que* traten* de mantener una vida sana...etc._''
Y me preguntaba por qué han usado el subjuntivo aquí?  Es un error o es que simplemente no entiendo nada? 
Muchas gracias de antemano por su ayuda magnífica.


----------



## Dudu678

_A pesar de que dicen_ 
Lo dicen, y no importa.

_A pesar de que digan... _
suena raro, al menos a mí, pero no estoy muy seguro. En este caso yo diría:

_aunque digan que...

_¿Dónde estaba ese texto? Y lo más importante: lo que escriben los periodistas NO es necesariamente correcto.


----------



## sigjak

_Según mis observaciones 'A pesar de que' y 'Pese a que' aparecen con más frecuencia en situaciones que obligan a utilizar el *indicativo*. También he encontrado ejemplos con subjuntivo, pero no sé si se trata de frases "del laboratorio" o frases "reales"._
_¿Cómo suena este?_
_· A pesar de que se ponga colorado cuando ve a una mujer, no es un chico tímido._


----------



## Dudu678

sigjak said:


> _· A pesar de que se ponga colorado cuando ve a una mujer, no es un chico tímido.
> _


Es complicado decirte. Yo diría _a pesar de que se pone._


----------



## heidita

Dudu678 said:


> _A pesar de que dicen_
> Lo dicen, y no importa.
> 
> _A pesar de que digan... _
> suena raro, al menos a mí, pero no estoy muy seguro. En este caso yo diría:


 
Nada, Dudu, hoy no estamos de acuerdo en nada. 

Cresci, mira lo que pone el DRAE:

*



pesar 1 

a pesar o a pesar de loc. conj. conc. En contra de la voluntad o gusto de las personas y,p. ext.,contra la fuerza o resistencia de las cosas:
lo haré a pesar suyo.
♦ Se construye con la preposición de cuando la palabra a la que antecede no es un pronombre posesivo:
vendrá a pesar de lo que digas.
a pesar de los pesares loc. adv. A pesar de todas las cosas,a pesar de todos los obstáculos:
a pesar de los pesares terminó sus estudios.


Click to expand...

*A mi joya también le suena mejor con subjuntivo, a pesar de que se oye (!!) también con indicativo.


----------



## Dudu678

heidita said:


> Nada, Dudu, hoy no estamos de acuerdo en nada.
> 
> Cresci, mira lo que pone el DRAE:
> 
> A mi joya también le suena mejor con subjuntivo, a pesar de que se oye (!!) también con indicativo.


A pesar de lo que digas, de acuerdo con el DRAE.

Uy, uy, creo que aquí no llevaba yo razón... uhm... arf, da igual xD


----------



## sigjak

_Repito que 'A pesar de que' y 'Pese a que' aparecen con más frecuencia en situaciones que obligan a utilizar el *indicativo*._
_Ejemplos de CREA:_
· Había muchas señoras. Todas con las sombrillas abiertas, a pesar de que la noche era estrellada.
· A pesar de que estábamos todos juntos, las distancias eran enormes.
· Esos dos hombres me desnudan a pesar de que yo hago unos esfuerzos tremendos para que no lo consigan.
· No vio a nadie, a pesar de que ya eran las nueve de la mañana.
· Se dio cuenta de que era joven, porque a pesar de que apenas podía ver su nariz y sus ojos, éstos brillaban.

_Pero también hay ejemplos con subjuntivo, como:_
· Aquel que crea en mi vivirá a pesar de que muera.


----------



## Rayines

sigjak said:


> _Repito que 'A pesar de que' y 'Pese a que' aparecen con más frecuencia en situaciones que obligan a utilizar el *indicativo*._
> _Ejemplos de CREA:_
> · Había muchas señoras. Todas con las sombrillas abiertas, a pesar de que la noche era estrellada.
> · A pesar de que estábamos todos juntos, las distancias eran enormes.
> · Esos dos hombres me desnudan a pesar de que yo hago unos esfuerzos tremendos para que no lo consigan.
> · No vio a nadie, a pesar de que ya eran las nueve de la mañana.
> · Se dio cuenta de que era joven, porque a pesar de que apenas podía ver su nariz y sus ojos, éstos brillaban.
> 
> _Pero también hay ejemplos con subjuntivo, como:_
> · Aquel que crea en mi vivirá a pesar de que muera.


Claro, y como siempre con el subjuntivo (por eso borré mi mensaje anterior, ya que estaba equivocada) se refiere a un hecho probable, generalmente en el futuro. En todos los ejemplos de CREA en que se usa indicativo, se afirman hechos, ¿no?
¡Como siempre, me admira que estés aprendiendo español con tanto tesón!


----------



## Ivy29

sigjak said:


> _Según mis observaciones 'A pesar de que' y 'Pese a que' aparecen con más frecuencia en situaciones que obligan a utilizar el *indicativo*. También he encontrado ejemplos con subjuntivo, pero no sé si se trata de frases "del laboratorio" o frases "reales"._
> _¿Cómo suena este?_
> _· A pesar de que se ponga colorado cuando ve a una mujer, no es un chico tímido._


 
A pesar de que se pone. (indicativo). La cláusula que se inicia con a pesar de que tiene que ser verdadera para ser válida la afirmación no es tímido.




Ivy29


----------



## Ivy29

sigjak said:


> _Repito que 'A pesar de que' y 'Pese a que' aparecen con más frecuencia en situaciones que obligan a utilizar el *indicativo*._
> _Ejemplos de CREA:_
> · Había muchas señoras. Todas con las sombrillas abiertas, a pesar de que la noche era estrellada.
> · A pesar de que estábamos todos juntos, las distancias eran enormes.
> · Esos dos hombres me desnudan a pesar de que yo hago unos esfuerzos tremendos para que no lo consigan.
> · No vio a nadie, a pesar de que ya eran las nueve de la mañana.
> · Se dio cuenta de que era joven, porque a pesar de que apenas podía ver su nariz y sus ojos, éstos brillaban.
> 
> _Pero también hay ejemplos con subjuntivo, como:_
> · Aquel que crea en mi vivirá a pesar de que muera.


 
Este es un contexto irreal. María Angeles Sastre no trae un solo ejemplo con subjuntivo. Pues si la oración va en subjuntivo necesariamente va en subjuntivo la cláusula con la locución conjuntiva concesiva,. *Esto es la excepción y no la norma. Es un contexto hacia el futuro no real aún.*


*Ivy29*


----------



## heidita

Ivy29 said:


> Esto es la excepción y no la norma. Es un contexto hacia el futuro no real aún.


 


> *En las oraciones concesivas utilizamos el Subjuntivo con las conjunciones y locuciones: aunque, a pesar de que, por más que, etc.* Lo dejaré aunque me mate. A pesar de que no tenga tiempo, estudiará. Por más que llore, no se lo perdonaré.


----------



## Ivy29

*En las oraciones concesivas utilizamos el Subjuntivo con las conjunciones y locuciones: aunque, a pesar de que, por más que, etc.* Lo dejaré aunque me mate. A pesar de que no tenga tiempo, estudiará. Por más que llore, no se lo perdonaré. 

No todas la conjunciones se comportan igual, es un error creerlo así en relación con el aspecto modal de su accionar.
*Aunque* = modo indicativo o subjuntivo de acuerdo a normas reales o hipotéticas. *Las acciones futuras favorecen el subjuntivocon aunque.*

*Apesar de que = tiene más uso al modo indicativo.*

*A pesar de que no tiene tiempo, estudiará. ( indicativo).Nadie presupone un futuro sin un hecho real con la conjunción 'a pesar de'*

*No se debe confundir el recurso estilístico con el subjuntivo neutro o falso para dar énfasis:*
*1) aunque sea médico no sé todas las patologías virales que hay. ( realmente es médico)*
*2) a pesar de que sea médico no sé .... ( realmentes es médico).*
*3) a pesar de que sea Colombiano no me sé todas las palabras y giros del español. ( subjuntivo neutro o falso) la realidad es que soy colombiano).*
*este uso enfático del subjuntivo neutro o falso es correcto.*

*una cosa es una cosa y otra cosa es otra cosa.*

*Ivy29*


----------



## Dudu678

Una cosa es una cosa y otra cosa es otra cosa y las cosas que no son cosas no son cosas, eso está claro.

Ahora bien, estoy de acuerdo con Ivy en lo que dice en primer lugar, pero le pido que me explicque qué es "subjuntivo neutro o falso". Por otra parte, los ejemplos 2) y 3) me suenan muy extraños. Yo diría _a pesar de ser_, dejando la subordinada con _que_ para el caso en que la persona sea diferente.


----------



## Rayines

Sí, realmente suenan raros los ejemplos 2 y 3 de Ivy. Yo pondría indicativo allí (a pesar de que soy médico/colombiano).


----------



## Ivy29

Dudu678 said:


> Una cosa es una cosa y otra cosa es otra cosa y las cosas que no son cosas no son cosas, eso está claro.
> 
> Ahora bien, estoy de acuerdo con Ivy en lo que dice en primer lugar, pero le pido que me explicque qué es "subjuntivo neutro o falso". Por otra parte, los ejemplos 2) y 3) me suenan muy extraños. Yo diría _a pesar de ser_, dejando la subordinada con _que_ para el caso en que la persona sea diferente.


 
*Subjuntivo neutro o falso* es el que por razones de estilo se coloca en subjuntivo una clara realidad en lo ejemplos arriba puestos son verdad que yo soy médico, es verdad que yo soy colombiano y se usa con fines estilísticos de *énfasis*.
FUENTE 'El subjuntivo español'  Mará Angeles Sastre Ruano, pág.212 :

*Aunque tengo 20 años no sé inglés/aunque tenga 20 años no sé inglés.*
*Aunque sean primos, son novios*
*aunque tenga el vestido roto, iré a la fiesta por énfasis.*
*Aunque sea médico no me sé toda la patología viral ( soy médico).*
Etc.

Ivy29


----------



## Magmod

sigjak said:


> _¿Cómo suena este?_
> _· A pesar de que se ponga colorado cuando *ve *a una mujer, no es un chico tímido._


  Me parece que *ve* debería ser* vea* ¿no? Es que se refiriendo a un hipótesis que ya no ha ocurrido


----------



## Ivy29

Magmod said:


> Me parece que *ve* debería ser* vea* ¿no? Es que se refiriendo a un hipótesis que ya no ha ocurrido


 
A pesar  de que se *ponga* colorado cuando ve a una chica, no es tímido. ( subjuntivo neutro o falso) por énfasis.


Ivy29


----------



## Magmod

Ivy29 said:


> A pesar de que se *ponga* colorado cuando ve a una chica, no es tímido. ( subjuntivo neutro o falso) por énfasis.
> 
> 
> Ivy29


 Claro, pero ¿Estamos hablando de ironía o una hipótesis? 

Por lo tanto la perosona no pone colorado.


----------



## heidita

Magmod said:


> Claro, pero ¿Estamos hablando de ironía o una hipótesis?
> 
> Por lo tanto la persona no se pone colorado.


 
La frase de Ivy es perfectamten correcta. No sé muy bien lo del subjuntivo falso, pero es correcta. 

No, el chico se pone colorado cuando ve a una mujer. Son dos hechos. Pero con _a pesar de que_ va el subjuntivo.


----------



## Magmod

heidita said:


> La frase de Ivy es perfectamten correcta. No sé muy bien lo del subjuntivo falso, pero es correcta.
> 
> No, el chico se pone colorado cuando ve a una mujer. Son dos hechos. Pero con _a pesar de que_ va el subjuntivo.



A pesar de que se ponga colorado (una hipótesis), me saludará cuando llegue > futuro > subjuntivo 
A pesar de que se ponga colorado(una hipótesis), me saluda cuando llega > habitual > indicativo 
A pesar de que se ponga colorado (una hipótesis), me saluda cuando llega > indicativo > (subjuntivo neutro o falso) por énfasis > es algo irónico y no tiene mucho sentido ¿no?  
Saludos


----------



## lazarus1907

Magmod said:


> A pesar de que se ponga colorado, me saludará cuando llegue > futuro > subjuntivo  *(Aunque se ponga colorado...)*
> A pesar de que se ponga colorado, me saluda cuando llega > habitual > indicativo  *(Pese a que se pone colorado...)*


----------



## Ivy29

Magmod said:


> Claro, pero ¿Estamos hablando de ironía o una hipótesis?
> 
> Por lo tanto la perosona no pone colorado.


 

El subjuntivo neutro o falso subjuntivo quiere decir o significar que a pesar de que es real : *ponerse colorado* se usa el subjuntivo para énfasis.
A pesar de que MAGMOD sea  inglés *habla* muy bien el castellano.

Ivy29


----------



## sigjak

Es fácil andar descaminado, pero me atrevo:

1) Aunque *se pone* colorado cuando ve a una mujer, no es un chico tímido.
2) Aunque *se ponga* colorado cuando ve a una mujer, no es un chico tímido.

El hablante no elige el subjuntivo para poner en duda o hacer una hipótesis respecto a 'ponerse colorado'.
En 1) el hablante *informa/declara* (presenta como información nueva) al interlucotor que el chico a) se pone colorado, pero b) no es un chico tímido.
En 2) el hablante *reacciona* a algo dicho antes, o a algo creído o pensado, a algo consabido en el contexto: Todos sabemos que se pone colorado cuando ve a una mujer, pero el hecho de que se ponga colorado no quiere decir que sea un chico tímido. 
Para el hablante no es necesario informar/declarar que el chico se ponga colorado en esas circunstancias, el interlocutor lo sabe, y por eso el hablante no usa el indicativo. Lo que quiere informar/declarar (en indicativo) es que a pesar de eso no es un chico tímido.
Según mis observaciones, *'a pesar de que'* se usa más fácilmente cuando el hablante quiere *informar* 'del pesar' de algo (con indicativo) y menos cuando retoma algo en el contexo (con subjuntivo).


----------



## Magmod

Ivy29 said:


> El subjuntivo neutro o falso subjuntivo quiere decir o significar que a pesar de que es real : *ponerse colorado* se usa el subjuntivo para énfasis .
> 
> 
> Ivy29


Muchas gracias a Ivy, Lazarus, y Heidi por responder  

 Lo que he querido decir era que después de *cuando* necesitamos el subjuntivo porque estamos hablando en el futuro: 

A pesar de que se ponga colorado, me saludará cuando *llegue o vea *> futuro > subjuntivo


----------



## Magmod

sigjak said:


> Es fácil andar descaminado, pero me atrevo:
> 
> 1) Aunque *se pone* colorado cuando ve a una mujer, no es un chico tímido > although.
> 2) Aunque *se ponga* colorado (una hipótesis) cuando vea(en el futuro) a una mujer, no es un chico tímido.> even if, even though
> 
> El hablante no elige el subjuntivo para poner en duda o hacer una hipótesis respecto a 'ponerse colorado'.>2


 Claro con el indicativo estamos hablando sobre hechos 
Y con el subjuntivo con hipótesis.

 Cuando, en el futuro, necesita el subjuntivo ¿no?

Saludos


----------



## Rayines

Magmod said:


> Cuando, en el futuro, necesita el subjuntivo ¿no?
> 
> Saludos


Sí, siempre. Aunque a veces el mismo presente plantea una extensión hacia el futuro; porque si dices "Cuando ve a una mujer se pone colorado", es una acción que también sucederá en el futuro.
Pero cuando la acción se refiere sólo al futuro, sí, claro, lleva subjuntivo: "Cuando venga, le diré lo que pienso".


----------



## Magmod

Rayines said:


> Sí, siempre. Aunque a veces el mismo presente plantea una extensión hacia el futuro; porque si dices "Cuando ve a una mujer se pone colorado", es una acción que también sucederá en el futuro.
> Pero cuando la acción se refiere sólo al futuro, sí, claro, lleva subjuntivo: "Cuando venga, le diré lo que pienso".


 Claro, ¿pero no me has dicho a muchas veces Inés que?: 

cuando + indicativo > acciones habituales 
cuando + subjuntivo > para el futuro
Pero el ejemplo de Sigjak me parece que es solo para el futuro, aunque es posible para acciones habituales  

Saludos


----------



## Rayines

Magmod said:


> Claro, ¿pero no me has dicho a muchas veces Inés que?:
> 
> cuando + indicativo > acciones habituales
> cuando + subjuntivo > para el futuro
> Pero el ejemplo de Sigjak me parece que es solo para el futuro, aunque es posible para acciones habituales
> 
> Saludos


Me parece que habría que separar los ejemplos con *cuando* de los ejemplos con *aunque*, porque el juntarlos (como en la frase de Sig. ("aunque se ponga colorado cuando vea....") complica un poco. Lo más corriente sería decir: "aunque se pone colorado cuando ve a una mujer............". En todo caso, la segunda opción la vería expresándola así: "Aun cuando se ponga colorado cuando vea a una mujer, no creas que es tímido" (es decir, cambiaría un poco el contexto de la oración).
Bueno, Magmod, no quiero seguir confundiendo......


----------



## Ivy29

sigjak said:


> Es fácil andar descaminado, pero me atrevo:
> 
> 1) Aunque *se pone* colorado cuando ve a una mujer, no es un chico tímido.
> 2) Aunque *se ponga* colorado cuando ve a una mujer, no es un chico tímido.
> 
> El hablante no elige el subjuntivo para poner en duda o hacer una hipótesis respecto a 'ponerse colorado'.
> En 1) el hablante *informa/declara* (presenta como información nueva) al interlucotor que el chico a) se pone colorado, pero b) no es un chico tímido.
> En 2) el hablante *reacciona* a algo dicho antes, o a algo creído o pensado, a algo consabido en el contexto: Todos sabemos que se pone colorado cuando ve a una mujer, pero el hecho de que se ponga colorado no quiere decir que sea un chico tímido.
> Para el hablante no es necesario informar/declarar que el chico se ponga colorado en esas circunstancias, el interlocutor lo sabe, y por eso el hablante no usa el indicativo. Lo que quiere informar/declarar (en indicativo) es que a pesar de eso no es un chico tímido.
> Según mis observaciones, *'a pesar de que'* se usa más fácilmente cuando el hablante quiere *informar* 'del pesar' de algo (con indicativo) y menos cuando retoma algo en el contexo (con subjuntivo).


 
Es importante aclarar, que con las *locuciones conjuntivas* concesivas  ( aunque, a pesar de que, aun cuando, pese a que, por más que etc)se puede usar el  subjuntivo neutro o falso para hacer énfasis, no se trata en este caso de aplicar el valor *semántico* al subjuntivo sino como un recurso de estilo. Ambas oraciones son correctas desde esa óptica de recurso estilístico.

Ivy29


----------



## Dimme

Muy buenas.  Mi frase es esta:"A pesar de que no seas(¿no eres?)  griego, hablas mejor la lengua que muchos de los mis compatriotas".  Corregid mis errores si queréis por favor.


----------



## aureus

"A pesar de que no seas griego, hablas mejor la lengua que muchos de mis compatriotas"
Saludos


----------



## rocstar

A pesar de que no eres griego..... Esta forma también es correcta.

Rocstar


----------



## Mirlo

rocstar said:


> A pesar de que no eres griego..... Esta forma también es correcta.
> 
> Rocstar


 
¡De acuerdo!


----------



## madrid1986

Hola,

Si escribo 'He sido rechazada en más de treinta entrevistas, a pesar de que tengo/tenga un diploma de óptica y un currículo admirable'. Es indicativo o subjuntivo despues de a pesar de que?

Gracias


----------



## St. Nick

Hola

Se usa el indicativo, pero viendo que eres el sujeto de ambas cláusulas, puedes optar por el infinitivo: '. . . a pesar de tener un . . . .'


----------



## Valtiel

Lo correcto es "tengo", pero lo que dice St. Nick es mucho mejor.


----------



## almh20

Para traducir "Despite what my friends say" -->  A pesar de que dicen/digan mis amigos...
 
Se necesita el subjuntivo despues de esta expresion?


----------



## Cubanboy

Hola:



*A pesar de ''lo que'' dicen mis amigos.*


Saludos.


----------



## Zergling

A pesar de lo que dicen mis amigos.
 
A pesar de lo que digan mis amigos.
 
If you say: A pesar de lo que digan mis amigos. They might have said it or not.
 
If you say: A pesar de lo que dicen mis amigos. They have said it yet.

Saludos.


----------



## coquis14

_"A pesar de lo que mis amigos digan" ;"A pesar de lo que digan mis amigos"._
En la generalidad se usa con el subjuntivo pero puede ser usado con el indicativo si el contexto lo requiere.¿Por qué no colocas el contexto?.

Saludos


----------



## JayWalker123

With the subjunctive, it means: Despite what my friends might/may say.
Without the subjunctive, it means: Despite what my friends say, where they have actually said something.


----------



## marcodjango

Vaya, qué interesante. 
Soy profesor de español, y aunque a mis estudiantes evito complicarles su aprendizaje, llega un momento en que no tengo más salida que hablarles, un poquito, de la Pragmática. No siempre utilizo esa palabra, pero sí hago una diferencia entre la "norma" establecida (que no impuesta) por la Gramática, y el "uso" real de la lengua. A veces se corresponden, a veces no. Por lo común, la Gramática está obligada, cada cierto tiempo, a reestablecer sus "reglas" según la evolución que se produce en la Pragmática. Así, diría que "a pesar de que" suele llevar un indicativo detrás, pero que en el uso observamos que tantas veces no, y no necesariamente porque haya un subjuntivo que marque la probabilidad, o una circunstancia por venir ("a pesar de que muera"); a veces es una cuestión de sonoridad y de estilo, incluso en el español oral: "Me encanta Bretaña, *a pesar de que esté *todo el tiempo lloviendo". No es un caso de probabilidad ni de ambigüedad, es una certeza. Se trata de una cuestión de estilo. La lengua no está regida por las leyes de la robótica, por tanto, no podemos mecanizarla a un grado sumo (*aunque* en el aprendizaje *sea/es* recomendable comenzar por las reglas que ofrece la gramática, finalmente, dar un paso hacia el bilingüismo, supone dejar atrás, parcialmente, el cuestionamiento gramatical, y, simplemente, utilizar espontáneamente la lengua en sí).


----------

